# Help!! I cant figure out who the artist is



## Andrew R (Feb 13, 2021)

Anyone have any clue about this painting? It was passed to me from my grandparents. They most likely purchased it in the early 40s while with the state department.


----------



## Andrew R (Feb 13, 2021)

Just got a little more info. It might have been purchased in Morocco. The artist is likely an Arabic name


----------

